
Ask HN: What are some excellent blogs by *technical founders*? - martinpannier
I'm compiling a list of the x best blogs by technical founders (I want to follow up afterwards with biz/growth hacker founders and startups).<p>If you have any suggestions I'd be glad to hear them. I'll publish a follow-up post with the list.
======
catwell
<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog>

<http://al3x.net>

<http://www.airs.com/blog>

<http://tirania.org/blog>

<http://blog.stephenwolfram.com>

<http://www.250bpm.com/blog>

Definitely <http://adam.heroku.com/> too (already mentioned).

------
vijayr
<http://blogs.balsamiq.com/peldi/>

<http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/>

------
ahalan
<http://www.igvita.com/>

<http://tom.preston-werner.com/>

<http://adam.heroku.com/>

<http://www.catonmat.net/>

<http://mechanical-sympathy.blogspot.com/>

<http://natishalom.typepad.com/>

~~~
joshu
Igvita is great.

------
mindcrime
I don't know that I'd call our blog "excellent" because, to be honest,
updating it has been a bit low on the priority scale lately. But you might
find it moderately interesting nonetheless.

<http://fogbeam.blogspot.com>

------
polyfractal
Rob Walling's blog is pretty good. <http://www.softwarebyrob.com/>

------
thenomad
<http://www.asmartbear.com> \- Jason's a genius, frankly.

------
thar2012
<http://blogs.bromium.com/>

------
rkstalker
Nice topic. Definetely gonna check those blogs.

------
clarky07
they've been added already but I thought I'd give another vote for a few of
these:

<http://www.kalzumeus.com/blog/> <http://www.softwarebyrob.com/>
<http://www.asmartbear.com>

------
martinpannier
Thanks guys. Will post the list soon. Stay tuned!

------
onitica
I would be interested in this too.

------
dltylol
<http://www.codinghorror.com> is full of gems. Also
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com> has some excellent stuff (albeit a bit more
management suited).

------
yashchandra
<http://www.onstartups.com> by dharmesh shah.

